# Arabian Pipeline Projects Company



## A_S_2007 (29 أبريل 2010)

من فضلكم يا جماعه حد عنده اى معلومات عن الشركه دى
لو سمحتم اللى عنده اى معلومه يكتبها
"الشركه العربيه لمشاريع الانابيب"


----------



## A_S_2007 (29 أبريل 2010)

ايه يا جماعه مفيش حد يعرف حاجه عنها و لا ايه؟؟؟؟


----------



## moneebhamid (30 أبريل 2010)

all i know Arabian Pipes Company
www.arabian-pipes.com


but about ARABIAN PIPELINE PROJECTS COMPANY i never heard about it


----------

